# Collection



## luuogle (Feb 24, 2021)

Kenjiro Doi 270 mm dragon yanagiba with upgraded Dpham handle redwood burl and mammoth tusk.


----------



## luuogle (Apr 5, 2021)

Shigefusa Kitaeji Usuba 210 mm with saya and kiri box


----------

